# Waiting for ducks



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think Cash watches the skies harder than anyone else in the blind.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis watches them when they're in the bag


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR Thanksgiving morning our ducks begin - when put on mark - he hears and sees the ducks long V4 we do !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

